# GOODBYE TAFFY WE'LL MISS YOU.



## TenderPaws (Nov 7, 2009)

GOOD BYE MY SWEET TAFFY I'LL MISS YOU SO MUCH. YOU PASSED AWAY AT THE VET HOSPITAL ON OCTOBER 22, 2009 AND WAS A 6 YEAR OLD CALICO (BLACK, ORANGE AND WHITE) SPAYED FEMALE. YOU BROUGHT SO MUCH HAPPINESS TO OUR FAMILY. YOU ALWAYS LOVED TALKING TO US AND TELLING US STORIES AS YOU WERE VERY VOCAL. MEOWED ALL THE TIME.
 YOU LOVED TO CLIMB UP ON THE TRELLIS OF THE GRAPES THAT WERE GROWING AND WATCH THE BIRDS FLY OVER HEAD. YOU LOVED TO CHASE SQUIRRELS EVEN THOUGH THEY WERE HARD TO CATCH. YOU MADE US LAUGH WITH ALL YOUR CUTE EFFORTS. 
YOU WERE A WONDERFUL BUDDY TO MISTY WHO I STILL OWN AND I LOVED IT WHEN YOU WOULD KISS ONE ANOTHER ON EACH OTHER'S HEADS. 
MY MOM, DAD , I AND MISTY WILL MISS YOU ALWAYS AND WE LOVED YOU AND YOU WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR HEARTS 4 EVER. YOU ARE AN ANGEL IN HEAVEN NOW. :kittyball :heart


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

It sounds like Taffy had a wonderful, adventurous life with you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My condolences on the loss of your beautiful Taffy girl. She sounded like she had a fabulous life with you and your family. I am sorry she passed away. atback 
heidi =^..^=


----------

